# Frejus in France has anyone been?



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

We are currently in sunny Spain, but are thinking of going to the Frejus area in about 4 weeks. 

Can anyone recommend a good campsite in the Frejus area, with some nightlife and decent sized pitches? 

If it is an ACSI one, even better. 

Thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Frejus*

There are numerous camp sites listed in Caravan Europe (CC) no ACSI as far as I can see. In 2005 we went as far as St Tropaz but was warned not to wild camp at Frejus as there was a lot of crime (as was Marseille)
Ican find no aires in Camperstop or 'Aires FRance' I think you will find plenty of camp sites it just depends how far from Frejus you want to be.
Wendy


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Wendy,

We are not looking to wild camp, or for an aire, we prefer camp sites, we are not bothered how far from Frejus we are.

Cavaqueen


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cavaqueen. We have camped in the Frejus area since the 60's and love the area. there is an ACSI site at St Aygulf which is about a mile from Frejus beach, ( you pass a Geant Casino hypermarket ) on the way, its called La Pont D'Argens cos its on the bank of the River Argens. Another site we love is L'Etoile D'Argens, inland a bit but a lovely well run site but quite expensive. They have a small launch which in the summer ferries you down the river to the local beach.
As Ambegayo says there are lots of sites in the area, there is one at St Aygulf which is linked to the beach by an underpass so you don't have to cross the busy main coast road. We spent the whole of last September further along the coast at an ACSI site called Des Dures, half of it is on the beach and half on the other side of the road, we stayed on the beach and had a great time, a short walk along the beach to Port Grimaud.
On a small road opposite the fore mentioned Geant Casino there is an area for motorhomes, if you go there stay within the signs, if you don't there is a police station further down the road and they will book you as they pass.
If I can help further let me know. Good luck Sid


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah, me, Frejus.....

We were going threre before it was trendy and full of famous people. ( mostly off this forum :lol: )

Its lovely. st Tropez is a bit naff nowadys, but as said, Port Grimaud is great.

In through the main gate, I think thats theres parking for M/H's in the er..car park opposite, so , in through the gate, take half right turn and continue untill you find yourself compelled to sample a fabulous chocolate ice cream. or any they're oooooooohhhhhh well, anyway, also, the walk through to the port is pleasant, and very pictur-skew, crepes are good. dont eat in the restaurants tho' they're dear and tourist food. 

For a real treat go north from Port Grimaud to Grimaud village, not sure where you park there, its a bit tiny, but the vilage is famous for Pipes ( smoking) and thats where the geezeer invented tarte tropezienne. 

The hypermarket, as said is ideally located, and incidentally, as I was told by a Scots lady who worked in it, they bump the prices up by 15% for the tourists and the locals keep their receipts and get the money back in the off season. alledgedly


anyway, thats me. dont know any more, other than st. raphaels only down the coast, and thats nice, Cannes however, is a town, and, therefore, rubbish


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Cavaqueen,

It's some time since I camped near Frejus, but we stayed on a peach farm about 1 mile south of the village of Roquebrunn (just a mile or so norhwest of Frejus). Quite casual with good-sized pitches. There is also a more commercial site in the village itself and a place that sells good stone-fired pizzas!
Happy touring.
Strathspey.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, stayed in L'Etoile D'Argens for a week last summer (had booked 2 weeks but upped sticks and left after 1 as we were bored and wanted to move on down to Languedoc).

Nice, well run site. Pitches quite regimented, but good size. All facilities, bar, restaurant etc. 15 mins on bikes to beach - turn left for Frejus town, right for another town St Aygulf).

Kevin


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Camping La Baume Frejus,...ticks all your boxes :wink: ACSI too


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cava*

Hello Cavaqueen,

We live down there part time!.

If you are not bothered about being in Frejus and want to be somewhere near it try,

www.lesnaiades.co.uk

It is one of the best sites in the area, but away from the beach and has very small access roads.

Or

Rivera Vilages Link

Gives you a list of campsites in the area, Praries De La Mer is on the beach.

Here is the another one next door to Praries

Grimaud/St. Pons Le Mures Site

If you end up staying in Frejus and just want to visit Port Grimaud there is an Aire on the main road between Ste Maxine and Gassin La Foux, just past St. Pons Les Mures going from Ste. Maxine.

I am not familiar with the sites Frejus way but the one below seems very popular with the Camping holiday Companies like Eurocamp, Key Camp, Canvas etc.

La Baume Frejus

If you need any more help or assistance, please send me a PM.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

10 miles from Frejus. 200 yards from the St. Tropez exit of motorway at

Le Muy. Easy to get to

www.les-cigales.com

It accepts ACSI and has some HUGE pitches.

It is a lovely site and has a bar/ restaurant but maybe not this time

of year. It does have like a clubhouse with a library etc and a

FREE internet point and FREE wi fi facility

The shop only sells organic food and other goods and altogether is

a little different to the norm.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Confused*



billym said:


> 10 miles from Frejus. 200 yards from the St. Tropez exit of motorway at
> 
> Le Muy. Easy to get to
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

not to be confused with

http://www.lescigales.com/

Which is another good site, ideal for golfers, nearish to beach. Nice heated swimming pool but nice and quiet.

for webcams in the area see below

Busy Eastern Cote D'Azur Webcam < Click Here
Quieter Western Cote D'Azur (Lavandou) Webcams <ici

Trev.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Domain du coloumbier about 3 miles inland from frejus http://www.domaine-du-colombier.com/

We stayed there in 06 its built on a hillside, some large pitches, no motorhome dump then, but may have changed.

Olley


----------

